# email müll



## Anonymous (5 Februar 2006)

hallo,kann mir jemand sagen, wie ich den briefkasten elimenieren kann?
die kiste ist jedesmal total zu gemüllt.
wie kommt man da wieder raus?

gruss mano  :evil:


----------



## Heiko (5 Februar 2006)

Briefkasten eliminieren?
Postfach löschen?
Oder schlicht weniger SPAM?
Was genau willst Du?


----------



## Anonymous (5 Februar 2006)

die adresse existiert bei freenet. ich will sie ganz einfach nicht mehr haben.


----------



## Heiko (5 Februar 2006)

wenn Du die nicht aus dem Kundenmenu heraus löschen kannst dann schreib an Freenet und sag denen, sie sollen die Adresse löschen.


----------



## Anonymous (5 Februar 2006)

ich habe in meinem profil alle angaben gelöscht. das reicht scheinbar nicht aus.
erhalte übrigens auch viel müll von irgendwelchen banken...... :evil: .

habe noch eine adressse bei einem anderen anbieter, welche "sauber" ist.


----------



## berend2805 (5 Februar 2006)

gast manolito schrieb:
			
		

> ich habe in meinem profil alle angaben gelöscht. das reicht scheinbar nicht aus.
> erhalte übrigens auch viel müll von irgendwelchen banken...... :evil: .
> 
> habe noch eine adressse bei einem anderen anbieter, welche "sauber" ist.


Wo ist das Problem? Lass sie doch einfach stehen (und damit wahrscheinlich in kürzester Zeit vollends zumüllen) und nutze sie nicht mehr, dann wird der Anbieter sie irgendwann automatisch löschen.

Abgesehen davon, kannst Du Deine Emailanschrift auch selbst löschen, das bieten alle Freemailer an.


----------



## Anonymous (5 Februar 2006)

selbst löschen..das ist der punkt.   wie geht das?

gruss manolito


----------



## Anonymous (5 Februar 2006)

gast manolito schrieb:
			
		

> selbst löschen..das ist der punkt.   wie geht das?
> 
> gruss manolito


Ich bin nun nicht so der große Freenet-Experte, aber ein paar Beiträge vor mir hat Dir schon mal jemand den Tipp gegeben. Also, wie wär's, wenn Du Dich mal selbst auf die Suche machst, in Deinen Benutzereinstellungen, unter Sonstiges oder was weiß ich wo? Oder einfach ein Mail an [email protected] oder [email protected]. Du weißt ja: nur selber denken hält fit.


----------



## Anonymous (5 Februar 2006)

ok, ich dachte es wäre am einfachsten meine daten im profil zu löschen und das wärs dann gewesen. ist aber nicht so. mache es jetzt über ne email.
danke


----------



## Stardust (5 Februar 2006)

Wenn du den Spam nicht mehr haben willst, vergiss die Adresse einfach -  oder schicke einmal im Monat eine oder mehrere Mails mit einem Anhang mit der maximal möglichen Größe an die Adresse, um das Postfach dichtzumachen.


----------



## Anonymous (5 Februar 2006)

mein fehler war, dass ich die adresse in ein forum reingestellt habe, weil ich einen oldie wohnwagen angeboten habe. bis dahin war alles i.O.

gruss manolito


----------



## BenTigger (6 Februar 2006)

Das ist MIT EIN GRUND, warum wir hier auch immer alle Mailadressen löschen, die User in einem Beitrag angeben.
1. Ist es wirklich seine?
2. Schutz vor Spammailrobotadresssuchmaschinen


----------



## Reducal (6 Februar 2006)

Gast schrieb:
			
		

> die adresse existiert bei freenet. ich will sie ganz einfach nicht mehr haben.


Bei Freenet ist das Auflösen einer eingerichteten Adresse in der Tat online nicht vorgesehen. Vor etwas zwei Jahren wollte ich auch so einen Account löschen und wendete mich per E-Mail an den Support. Von denen erhielt ich dann die Aufforderung, die Löschung mit den ursprünglich angegebenen Daten  schriftlich zu veranlassen. Ich nehme mal an, dass dies Strategie bei Freenet ist, um so an weitere Daten des Nutzers zu gelangen.


----------



## Stardust (6 Februar 2006)

Hilft also nur : Vergessen


----------

